# Replacing Disc Brakes On 91 Toyota Corolla



## johnny331 (May 29, 2007)

I had a corolla a few years newer than yours, I don't remember anything out of the ordinary. Just do it, like they say it ain't rocket science! 

Every car's a little diffent, but none of them are really a challenge

heres a 92 corolla


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Had an '88
Easy as eatin' pie on those things


----------



## bobo (May 17, 2005)

*hello,*


*i did the brakes on the 91 corolla. no biggie. rotors were alittle tough getting off, rusted pretty good, but easy stuff!...bob*


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Thanks for the update
Happy Stopping!


----------

